# Any guesses? Update - it's a boy!



## baileybubs

Hey everyone,

I had a private scan today at 11+4 and I do have my NHS scan in 10 days so will add more scan pics then, but for now any guesses?

UPDATE I had another scan at almost 13 weeks scan pic page 2
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 69.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## baileybubs

And here's a comparison to my dd's 12 week scan
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 105.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## capegirl7

Girl


----------



## baileybubs

Bump!


----------



## baileybubs

Anyone else?


----------



## pinkpassion

If it stays like that I'd say girl, but the nub doesn't start to rise until the 12th week usually, so if it stays like that I'd say girl!!! You'll have to post your other pics when you get them : )


----------



## baileybubs

Will do, I've got my NHS scan in 8 days so will post those pics then. I've always looked at skull theory with these scans but can't actually decide if this baby's skull looks flat or rounded at the forehead lol!

What exactly is nub theory, I'm sure I've read it before but I forget lol!


----------



## Eternal

Girl based on nub theory


----------



## MelliPaige

Gonna guess boy


----------



## onceisenough1

Boy guess


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies, my NHS dating scan is on Monday so I'll put the pics from that on here then, see if there's any more indication lol! It's all fun!
Everyone who knows me says boy but that's purely because I already have a girl I think. My mummy instinct says girl, but my mummy instinct said boy last time so who knows?


----------



## baileybubs

Here's my NHS scan I'm now officially 12 weeks and 6 days, I'm not sure which way baby is facing though
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 94.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## baileybubs

Ok so I'm bumping this thread and adding a poll as it's 13 days til my 20 week scan and I'm getting excited so I thought id give it another go at guessing! 

Personally I initially felt like it was a girl, but now find myself saying he. However, last time I was convinced I was having a boy and as you can see from my avatar I was so wrong lol! 

Here's a comparison of my dd's 11+6 scan and my 11+4 scan of this baby
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 105.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## pinkpassion

Girl!! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

i did your poll (first one on there!!) but thought id comment, boy


----------



## Foreign Chick

:pink:


----------



## baileybubs

Bump scan is in 4 days eeeeek!


----------



## baileybubs

Anyone?


----------



## Baby3bakin

Girl


----------



## Sour_Skittle

Girl! :)


----------



## babylove x

girl!


----------



## tracilacy

:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for all the guesses, we found out that it's a boy!


----------



## tracilacy

Yay! Congrats on ur baby boy


----------

